# May 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway - UNCLAIMED!



## Jim (May 17, 2013)

Did you think I forgot about this months contest? Heck no! Just waiting for the prizes to come in so I could give them away. Thanks to member BigWave for getting these out to me ASAP. 

This contest starts today and ends May 24, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*


Up for grabs this month is a Frog I have wanted for a long time, I just never pulled the trigger to buy one. Bigwave mentioned that he was getting them in so I bounced on order. These frogs are designed by Capt Ken. Here is his website to check them out. https://www.bass-frog.com

Now, some might say these are not weedless, or some might say they cant be bothered with the weedless bands, but If you watch enough videos on youtube or do some research on the net like I have, there is no way you can say that these frogs do not catch fish. Not only do they catch fish, they catch big ones. Just go to youtube and you will see for your self. I purchased 4 packs, and I am going to keep two myself.







The ones I got are from the clone series: https://www.bass-frog.com/Clones.htm

So the winner will get one package of these. The only thing I ask is that you come back and report on what kind of luck you had with this lure.

[youtube]s1J9iyCA2nA[/youtube]


If you are thinking you want to purchase some of these frogs, PM Bigwave. He will take care of you! :beer:

Good luck all!


----------



## lovedr79 (May 17, 2013)

IN!


----------



## panFried (May 17, 2013)

IN


----------



## nlittle (May 17, 2013)

IN


----------



## Moedaddy (May 18, 2013)

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2013)

Not in


But I like the looks of that crazy frog


----------



## FishingCop (May 18, 2013)

in


----------



## lswoody (May 19, 2013)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 19, 2013)

IN

=D> Jim


----------



## New River Rat (May 20, 2013)

IN


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2013)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (May 20, 2013)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 21, 2013)

In


----------



## Swampfox88 (May 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## earl60446 (May 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## parkerdog (May 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2013)

Random.org picked number 14, making earl60446 this months winner. Congrats man! =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (May 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## parkerdog (May 26, 2013)

Ribbett! (good luck with the lures)


----------



## FishingCop (May 26, 2013)

congrats =D>


----------



## vahunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lucky fisherman =D>


----------

